# Horse Creek and Flat Tub WMA



## guntrader33 (Sep 2, 2014)

I am thinking about hunting the Horse Creek and Flat Tub WMA this year. Does anyone else hunt these? I am trying to find out if there is any deer and hogs on these WMA. It will be me and my kids just want to make sure they are safe to hunt and is it worth the time to go over there. Any information on this I would greatly appreciate.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 2, 2014)

A few pigs but not many. Ocmulge is better. Deer hunting is decent but on the gun hunts it can be a circus.RC


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 3, 2014)

Is that on both of them?  I am just looking for a place to take my kids to get them started hunting and killed a few deer. Do you think either of these would be good for that?


----------



## 72handgunner (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know where you are  located but Chickasawhatchee has adult/child hunts in nov and dec... And they're are a lot of hogs there as well as deer.


----------



## shorty04 (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree with 72 handgunner on where. Good chances for seeing game.


----------



## jakebuddy (Sep 6, 2014)

River Bend WMA adult/ child sign in hunt


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 7, 2014)

Where is those two WMA at


----------



## robert carter (Sep 9, 2014)

Bullard Creek has a parent child hunt that is good and in my opinion has more deer.RC


----------

